# Epson 8350



## 3312borden (Oct 31, 2011)

How to calibrate Epson 8350 or what is setting for good picture quality.:hissyfit:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Check the guide in my signature "How to properly Setup your Display". If you want to go further, there is the DIY Calibration guide for CalMAN 4 if you have that. I don't think I'd need one for version 5 as the help seems to cover most everything. Kudos to Joel, Derek and the folks at SpectraCal! :clap:


----------

